# Trivia 4/23



## luckytrim (Apr 23, 2018)

trivia 4/23
DID YOU KNOW...
The standard concentration of nitrogen in our atmosphere is  78%.


1. What team was the first to win five consecutive Stanley  Cups?
  a. - Montreal Canadiens
  b. - New York Rangers
  c. - Toronto Maple Leafs
  d. - Edmonton Oilers
2. Where is the native habitat of the  chinchillas?
  a. - North America
  b. - Australia
  c. - Asia Minor
  d. - South America
3. How many books are there in the "Harry Potter" series  ?
4. From Disney’s "The Fox and The Hound": What are the names  of the inseparable 
friends?
5. What do these entertainers have in common: Richard Skelton,  Robert 
Keeshan, Robert Bell, and William Irwin?
6. "Young Sheldon" is a spinoff of what popular TV sitcom  ?
7. What is the name of the island republic that stretches from  Sumatra to 
New Guinea?
8. Name the four members of Led Zeppelin...
TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The Egyptians were the first people in recorded history to  tattoo their
bodies.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - a
2. - d
3. Seven
4. Copper & Todd
5. All are / were Clowns
6. "The Big Bang Theory"
7. Indonesia
8. Jimmy Page, Robert Plant, John Paul Jones and John  Bonham

TRUTH  !!
In recorded history, the earliest tattoos can be found in  Egypt during the
time of the construction of the great pyramids (It undoubtedly  started much
earlier). When the Egyptians expanded their empire, the art of  tattooing
spread as well. The civilizations of Crete, Greece, Persia,  and Arabia
picked up and expanded the art form. Around 2000 BC tattooing  spread to
China


----------

